# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Nuk futem dot në forum

## Shkoder_Gurl

nje shoqe ime e cila eshte anetare i kesaj forumi nuk futet dot ne forum nga shtepia. por nga ndonje vend tjeter si psh libraria mund te futet. a keni ndonje far ide se pse eshte kjo dhe cfar mund te bej?

----------


## benseven11

duhet pastruar kompjuteri nga elementet spyware dhe reklamat
perdor  nje nga keto programe spybot search and destroy(security kolla.de) ose adware lavasoft lavasoft.com ose pest patrol(shareware)
nga tre programet me siper Pest Patrol eshte programi me i mire(pestpatrol.com)
Pervec ketyre te duhen programe si Spyware blaster(javacoolsoftware.com)
dhe Spyware guard(javacoolsoftware.com) Te dyja keto programet e fundit bllokojne futjen e spywareve,kodeve te keqinj,cookies spiun si dhe ndonje trojani
Bej update programin antivirus qe ke e hap dhe klikohet ne butonin update dhe me pas i ben nje skanim te plote per te verifikuar qe kompjuteri nuk ka virus as trojan
-------Kerkohet te pakten nje here ne jave ti behet update antivirusit si dhe programeve te tjera ANTispiun qe permenda me lart
Gjithashtu nje here ne jave duhet pastruar kompjuteri nga cookies,skedaret e perkohshem,historia dhe te behet defragmentarizim
po te behen te gjitha keto nuk do kesh probleme per te pare faqet dhe kompjuteri do punoje me shpejt

----------


## DhArMa

sepse ka proxy edhe e kane vu ndalim ndaj gjithe atyne qe nuk e kane IP e caktuar  :i qetë:

----------


## Pidocchio

Ben vaki eshte ajo qe tha DhArMa  ...
ose ose ne kohen qe ju kerkoni te hapni kete faqe Web site  ben vaki serveri eshte shume i ngarkuar...por duhet te jesh me i qarte ( ne kuptimin: çfare msg jep Pc kur tenton te lidhesh ) nga çfare skruan kerkon te zgjidhesh problemin..... ? 
Personalisht vete mendoj se çfare shruan me siper bensaven 11 ndodhin ne raste te rralla.
por po qe se jane nderruar opzionet e cookis, java, ose codet qe explorer perdor ke probleme te medha .

''''''' kujdes me defragmentizimin e diskut .... eshte shume mire ta besh, dhe po e bere , duhet bere gjithmon duhet ta programosh veten qe ta besh psh 1 here ne muaj...
por po e bere <lage sot e rruje mot > lere fare se te shkakton probleme te medha ..
ka disa lloje Windows tip  < milenium edittion>  bllokohen fare.........

----------

